# Accountban nach Kritik an RealID



## Trosta (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo Liebe Community,

ich muste mir heute einen buffed account zulegen da man mich aus den Foren und Spiel von WOW gebannt hat. 
Folgendes ist passiert:
Ich habe 2 Guten freunden die RealID gegeben und akzeptiert leider wurde vor 3 Tagen der account des einen gehackt wo durch der hacker an alle daten gekommen ist auch von den Account u.a. Meinen gestern erhielt ich dann Post von Amazon perl und beate use mit bestellungen in Wert von 14.000€

Wie die leute an meine Daten kammen hat sich innerhalb von 2h schnell geklärt.

Natürlich war ich sauer und habe um klären von Blizzard gebeten da diese ja durch das System zuviele Daten freigegeben haben. Nach dem ich im Forum einen Thread aufgemacht hatte wurde dieser innerhalb von 2 Minuten von Ulvareth gelöscht. Ich bekamm eine Mail von Blzzard in welcher mir Sie geschäftshädigends Verhalten vorgeworfen haben und mich darüber informierten das ich einen lebenslangen forenban erhalte. Daraufhin frage ich in IG einen gm was dies zu bedeuten hatte meine Fragen waren anscheined auch hier nicht gewollt da ich mich im /1 in Dalaran unterhalten habe flog ich aus dem Spiel und erhierlt ca 10 min später eine Mail das mein WOW account permant gebant ist.

Daraufhin habe die ich Telefonhotline angerufen und gefragt was diese G-Stabo methoden sollen wo mich der Nette herr Winter....n an der hotline darauf hinwies wenn ich weiter stunk mache schicken Sie mich erst duschen und dann die Rechtsanwälte auf den Hals.

Ich frage mich was dies verhalten gegen über Kunden soll wo 90% nun gegen diese vorgehensweise sind.

Man beachte bitte den Ausdruck duschen gehen jeder Historisch bewanderte Mensch sieht die brisants.

Ich finde es sehr unfairschämt wie mit den Leuten von seitens Blizzard umgegangen wird zumal alle gebannt werden welche eine andere Meinung haben. 

PS 12 Leute aus meiner Gilde erhierlten gestern einen Forenban da sie sich gegen diese RealID ausgesprochen haben.

Mich ärgert nur das ich derzeit ein Zeitvolumen von 1 Jahr noch auf dem account habe ansonsten habe ich nach der Geschäftspolitik mit wow abgeschlossen.


----------



## Kalesia (8. Juli 2010)

Troll?


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

1. Arbeite etwas an deiner Rechtschreibung bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Wenn das kein Trollversuch sein sollte kann man dazu nur eins sagen : WTF ?!

Edit: Sorry je öfter ich deinen Post durchlese desto unglaubwürdiger erscheint er mir ...


----------



## cell81469 (8. Juli 2010)

ganz kurz formuliert:

Ich glaub dir nicht.
LangDetecten>de GoogleDicCnicht


----------



## koolt (8. Juli 2010)

Wenn dann heist es "Gestapo" und "unverschämt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde es auch eine Schweinerei, aber die meisten lassen es sich gefallen und machen nur mimimi. Von denen, die angeblich aufhören, machen es vielleicht 2%.
Was will man machen, man muss die AGBs akzeptieren um spielen zu können.


----------



## Lari (8. Juli 2010)

Ich ahne, wie der Post ausgesehen hat, und ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, wie du dich am Telefon benommen hast.
Da hier nur eine Partei seine Version darstellt, und es in Hetzerei gegen Blizzard (ohne jegliche Belege) ausarten wird: reported 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pvenohr (8. Juli 2010)

Soweit ich weiß ist die Real-ID optional im Spiel ausschaltbar. Das man im Forum nicht mehr nach Belieben spammen kann ohne dabei seinen echten Namen preiszugeben kann dabei nicht schlecht sein, auch wenn viele Spieler wahrscheinlich sowieso unter falschen Namen oder unter den Namen von Verwandten oder Eltern angemeldet sind.


----------



## Kryta (8. Juli 2010)

cell81469 schrieb:


> ganz kurz formuliert:
> 
> Ich glaub dir nicht.
> LangDetecten>de GoogleDicCnicht



was?^^


----------



## Bandit 1 (8. Juli 2010)

In be4 close 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das riecht nicht nur nach Troll - das sieht auch so aus. 


Und lustig ist es auch nicht....


----------



## benwingert (8. Juli 2010)

aber sicher. vor 30 mins angemeldet im forum und so eine unglaubwürdige geschichte --> troll...


----------



## S!nuX (8. Juli 2010)

Ich bin die ganze Zeit am überlegen wie der Hacker es geschafft hat an deine Daten ranzukommen, ok an deinen Namen kann ich verstehenm weil das ja so ist wegen der RealID. Aber bei Blizzard wird doch nur der angezeigt und nicht gleich mit Wohnort und sowas alles. So viel ich jetzt weiß.

Klar Adresse kann man nun Googeln mit dem Namen. Aber ich frag mich denn warum es auf so vielen Seiten funktioniert, Facebook stehen auch richtige Namen, meinvz auch und was weiß ich noch wo. Und da passiert sowas nicht.

Aber ich finde jetzt hier noch eine Diskussion anzufangen wegen dem RealID bringt nichts, denn ich mein dafür gibt es schon ein Thread


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Juli 2010)

Ich halte das auch alles für sehr unglaubwürdig, da sind zu viele komische dinge auf einmal... 

Bis jetzt habe ich immer nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Support, wen es stimmen sollte.


----------



## Segojan (8. Juli 2010)

Und selbst wenn's nicht getrollt ist: Der Ton macht die Musik, oder Wie man in den Wald hineinruft...


----------



## ...SKIP... (8. Juli 2010)

ich kann dir ned wirklich glauben aber wenn das stimmt was du sagst du sie nicht gleich beschimpft hast (ob Forum oder telephonoisch) dann würd ich mal sagen --> WTF ´.... denn das dürfen sie ja eig gar nicht denn 1) haben sie dir gedroht und 2) haben sie dir die meinungsfreiheit genommen ... was beides so weit ich weiß menschenrechtlich verboten ist 
(ich kenn mich da zwar ned so aus aber naja^^) wenn das alles stimmt kannst du sie ja mal anzeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das mein ich ernst ich würd mich ned bedrohen lassen aaabbbbeeerr ich glaube immer noch ned ganz das alles so stimmt
MfG SKipX


----------



## Segojan (8. Juli 2010)

Und selbst wenn's nicht getrollt ist: Der Ton macht die Musik, oder Wie man in den Wald hineinruft...


----------



## Pitysplash (8. Juli 2010)

Der Ton macht die Musik! Umsonst bannt Blizz nicht.


----------



## Alyshra (8. Juli 2010)

Warum Troll? 
Weil er erst seit 30min registriert ist? Das kann man aus seinem Beitrag ganz einfach entnehmen....Glauben schenken kann man dies auch...Und seine Wut im Forum / Ingame / Hotline kann man 100% nachvollziehen...


----------



## Akanor (8. Juli 2010)

Aha.
Also ich glaube ihm, zumidest das diese battle.net ID n bissel zu weit geht. ansonsten ist das aber meiner meinung nach heiße luft


----------



## Groar (8. Juli 2010)

Um derart "rausgeworfen" zu werden muss man schon arg unhöflich gewesen sein. Dann hier auf unschuldig machen und noch mehr gegen Blizzard aufbringen, ist nicht grade die feine Englische...

ebenfalls:

- REPORTED -


----------



## blindhai (8. Juli 2010)

Du hättest da nicht nachhaken sollen, denn das können sie dir dann wirklich so auslegen. Und bannen könnten sie dich theoretisch auch ohne besonderen Grund, da es nicht deine Charaktere sind sondern die von Blizz (ich weiss, dass sich das blöd anhört).

Mich haben sie auch temporär gebannt (aus dem Forum), ich hatte auch in dem Thema geschrieben wo es um die Anzeige der realen Namen im Forum geht damit die Trolle weniger werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Bis zum 14ten muss ich warten aber kein Problem, von mir bekommen sie keine Unterstützung mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Moktheshock (8. Juli 2010)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Der Ton macht die Musik! Umsonst bannt Blizz nicht.



^^ naja allein der g-stapo satz den er los gelassen hat, der blizz in verbindung mit den Nazis bringt ist geschäftsschädigend genug um ihn auf alles zu verklagen was er hat xD. ^^

@ te sei froh das nur gebannt wurdest xD 

und bei dem was du da abgelassen hast, selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (8. Juli 2010)

*sucht sein irgnoierspray*	ahhh, da ist es *versprüht etwas in den thread*

hm, trolle scheinen dagegen immun zu sein.


----------



## speed09 (8. Juli 2010)

Kann gut möglich sein das es sich hierbei um einen Troll handelt.

Habe aber gerade eben das hier gelesen, ob es wahr ist kann ich nicht sagen,wenn ja kann die ganze Sache mit der Real ID und der Forumsgeschichte noch spannend werden.

http://www.giga.de/usernews/00026687-blizzard-erstes-opfer-der-real-id/


----------



## wertzû (8. Juli 2010)

Trosta schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Community,
> 
> ich muste mir heute einen buffed account zulegen da man mich aus den Foren und Spiel von WOW gebannt hat.
> Folgendes ist passiert:
> ...



hm... gut bist du weg, wenn es war ist bist du echt nur armseelig. Weist du was Rufmord ist? Rat mal was du im Forum gemacht hast? Genauuu in der öffentlichkeit eine Firme "runtergemacht". 

[..]begangen ist, mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.“


----------



## speed09 (8. Juli 2010)

Kann gut möglich sein das es sich hierbei um einen Troll handelt.

Habe aber gerade eben das hier gelesen, ob es wahr ist kann ich nicht sagen,wenn ja kann die ganze Sache mit der Real ID und der Forumsgeschichte noch spannend werden.

http://www.giga.de/usernews/00026687-blizzard-erstes-opfer-der-real-id/


----------



## Derulu (8. Juli 2010)

Tut mir echt leid...aber DAS glaube ich dir sowas von nicht. Mhm, ein Hacker also, der sich für mehr interessiert als dein Gold, bzw. die Accountdaten deiner Freunde. Mhm, er bestellt sich Sachen auf deinen Namen (den er zuzüglich Addresse und alles drum und dran was für solche Bestellungen nötig ist aus der RealId ausliest) um 14€...DAS wäre sogar noch ansatzeise glaubhaft mit etwas Fantasie. Die Behandlung von Blizzard klingt dann sowas von völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen...vor allem: "
Daraufhin habe die ich Telefonhotline angerufen und gefragt was diese G-Stabo methoden sollen wo mich der Nette herr Winter....n an der hotline darauf hinwies wenn ich weiter stunk mache schicken Sie mich erst duschen und dann die Rechtsanwälte auf den Hals."


----------



## Haxxler (8. Juli 2010)

S!nuX schrieb:


> Aber ich finde jetzt hier noch eine Diskussion anzufangen wegen dem RealID bringt nichts, denn ich mein dafür gibt es schon ein Thread



Deshalb mache ich jetzt hier auch zu. Alles zum Thema RealID bitte hier rein: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/159916-geht-realid-zu-weit/


----------

